# My birds of prey



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of my birds..

Storm-Peregrine falcon









Hoagy-peregrine/saker









Toadface-Saker falcon









Vin Blanc (& brother Cisco)- Gyr/saker falcons









Dharma (& sister cassie)- Kestrels









Buzzy-Common buzzard









Reggie-Redtail buzzard









Toffee- European eagle owl









Southend-Indian eagle owl









Bootlace-Tawny owl


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Also 14 Harris Hawks but wont post them all lol 
1st Tula my adult female 









and a male, Tetley, with juvenile plummage


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW these are totally amazing - I love them all


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

i agree they are amazing!! where do they all live??? lol


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

In aviaries lol


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Stunning birds!

D x


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, wow. I LOVE birds of prey! I wish I had more room for some of those! I &#9829; birds! I have a pet cockateil - that's the closest I'll probably ever get to owning one of those!


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Its hard work as they're not just aviary birds. Those that are display birds and are handled by guests in the summer are now down to moult &those that we hunt with are flying now & that means every day! Usually a bop owner would keep one perhaps two birds but we use all ours in our business & breeding side. Ive always wanted a Hyacinth Macaw![QUOTE=I


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

WEYY HEYYY the nutters are in town


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Toffee the owl is AMAZING! You are a very good photographer.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Neza said:


> Toffee the owl is AMAZING! You are a very good photographer.


Thanks Neza, they're only taken with my mobile but it has a good camera. Toffee is actually displaying threatening behaviour! Hes not terribly keen on me lol Owls turn their wings in and make themselves look larger and they hiss and crack their beaks.. its all threats but hes not nasty just a bit silly


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww so beautiful.

You may know we have birds too 

harris's european bengal etc.

Do you do displays at shows? If so what ones, maybe you do some we do too


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Aww so beautiful.
> 
> You may know we have birds too
> 
> ...


I do apologise I didnt see your post:blushing: 
I do the occasional static display. We have a falconry business teaching falconry and do apprentice days and handling & experience days. Some people just want to hold a bird and others book to come hunting with us, so all the days can be tailored appropriately. We breed a few falcons too but not in a big way. I teach people who intend getting a bird to make their own equipment too and im starting to make some hoods and gloves in the new year.


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Those photos are fab and the birds stunning. I did like the one of Toffee!


----------



## laurav (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow they are amazing, you must have quite a collection?!
Laura


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Just adding another pic of Reg out in the snow


----------



## calaco (Apr 8, 2009)

Tula said:


> Some of my birds..
> 
> Storm-Peregrine falcon
> 
> ...


hi
nice birds i often have a falcon come in my garden quite often my dog nearly had a heart attack lol and so did i


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lovely photos! thats as close as i get to birds though....you would never catch me near a bird of prey! lol


----------



## Erithacus (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! Your collections are simply awesome.


----------



## Cloody (Aug 24, 2009)

They are all beautiful, but the Owls, wow..:thumbup:


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

nice birds. i work as a falconer, here are some of the birds i work with.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Stunning birds


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

more....


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive always wanted to see a falconry show but never know where they are and since i work on a saturday its also quite hard as this would, in m opinion, be when they are.

How do you teach them? ive always been stumped by this as when let off id have thought theyd have flown off thinking 'haha i got out of that one' :001_tt2:


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

matthew-peter said:


> Ive always wanted to see a falconry show but never know where they are and since i work on a saturday its also quite hard as this would, in m opinion, be when they are.
> 
> How do you teach them? ive always been stumped by this as when let off id have thought theyd have flown off thinking 'haha i got out of that one' :001_tt2:


at the centre i work at, we do displays twice a day, every day, wether permiting. there will likely be a bird of prey centre near you.

they are trained in a number of different ways, but the main thing is weighing them everyday and maintaning them at a budy weight where they are fit and healthy but have an appatite and there for an incentive to work for us. each bird is fed at a specific time so they are hungry at the same time each day. in the wild, so long as they dont have young to feed, will only eat every couple of days if well fed, large birds will infact sometimes go upto a week inbetween meals. we give them the same amount of food they would eat in one sitting, but streach it out over a longer time period so they will be keen to work for us


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

beautfull


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

lonchura_boi said:


> at the centre i work at, we do displays twice a day, every day, wether permiting. there will likely be a bird of prey centre near you.
> 
> they are trained in a number of different ways, but the main thing is weighing them everyday and maintaning them at a budy weight where they are fit and healthy but have an appatite and there for an incentive to work for us. each bird is fed at a specific time so they are hungry at the same time each day. in the wild, so long as they dont have young to feed, will only eat every couple of days if well fed, large birds will infact sometimes go upto a week inbetween meals. we give them the same amount of food they would eat in one sitting, but streach it out over a longer time period so they will be keen to work for us


Ill have to look out for a centre near me, if not i think the nearest is leeds armouries.

As for the birds them selves it sounds like trainng them would be fun, the problem with me is that being a vegatarian im a bit conscious about touching meat, it makes me physically sick sometimes, but i dont mind others eating it, especially animals, so i wouldnt really be able to feed them :blushing:.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Stunning birds!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful birds and your photos are stunning!!!!!


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Your birds are stunning  I love watching birds of prey, especially the buzzards that live near me, I get to know where they live. I hope to go to a bird of prey centre as I really want to get some good photos to do paintings from, I've only done one so far and that was a peregrine. We had a close-encounter with golden eagles last year up a hill, fantastic huge birds. 

I envy you working with such beautiful creatures


----------



## eclectus (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Tula, beautiful birds.

I'm just starting to read through your thread. I'm thinking of getting a bird of prey and someone has recommended a harris hawk. I would be totally new to this and I would appreciate any basic advice like accomodation of a bird and the basic requirements of it. As I've mentioned i would be totally new to the hobby and my plan would be to keep a bird in my back garden which I think is large enough but I'd like to know any pitfalls etc also.

would appreciate advice from anybody else who has experience

Thanks 

ecletcus


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

eclectus said:


> Hi Tula, beautiful birds.
> 
> I'm just starting to read through your thread. I'm thinking of getting a bird of prey and someone has recommended a harris hawk. I would be totally new to this and I would appreciate any basic advice like accomodation of a bird and the basic requirements of it. As I've mentioned i would be totally new to the hobby and my plan would be to keep a bird in my back garden which I think is large enough but I'd like to know any pitfalls etc also.
> 
> ...


Hi, I saw you joined IFF, im a moderator on there Theres lots of info in the search facility and the q's beginners ask. Its a massive subject but initially i'd look at finding someone local to let you go out with them and their hawk so you can get a taste of what its like.


----------



## eclectus (Nov 8, 2009)

Tula said:


> Hi, I saw you joined IFF, im a moderator on there Theres lots of info in the search facility and the q's beginners ask. Its a massive subject but initially i'd look at finding someone local to let you go out with them and their hawk so you can get a taste of what its like.


Thanks Tula, I've already found someone local and going out on Saturday 

e


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic pictures and magnificent birds. We have Buzzards round here and Barn Owls i love Barn Owls.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning birds....beautiful pics.


----------



## MadhouseMum (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful birds


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh what beautiful birds those are!! I especially love kestrals!!


----------



## petersteel (Dec 9, 2009)

that was nice picks i love that .. that was awesome .. i think Bird Control has turn out to be an necessity these days and is possible easily with the newest methods of Netting Bird,bird control Spikes Bird, pest Bird Control and Bird Repellents. u can visit USA Bird Control: sparrow and pigeon control products like bird deterrent spikes


----------



## jessicaleighxo (Dec 11, 2009)

these birds are all beautiful xx


----------



## yohan (Jun 30, 2009)

lets help in preserving our nature guys.... We've benefited from it.


----------



## joshepmcclain (Jan 12, 2011)

Here some Bird's pictures are really awesome, I love them, The pictures shared over here are truly outstanding.nice post.


----------

